# Anubias light requirement



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi all,

I currently set up the 125 gallon low light planted tank for my rainbow and Cyprichromis Kitumba Cichlid . Tank is separated into different substrate: Seachem flourite gravel and CaribSea aragonite sand (left over from my cichlid set up ). Tank is fully of Anubias Nana, other unknown Anubias that I got from PJ pets while ago and couple punches of Java fern. 
The setup comes with wet dry filter and DIY LED total of 12W. 
Here are my questions: 
Anubias is considering low light plant and should I replace the LED with fluorescent light? 
If yes; what types of fluorescent are suitable for this setup (T5 or T8) and how long can I leave the lights on in my tank without building up the algae? 

I was wondering what your guy's best opinions. Pictures will follow.

Thanks!!


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pcitures attached*

Pictures added


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

I am currently researching LED lighting for my tank and am trying to wade through the mind boggling amount of information.

Key points that I've been able to glean are that the colour temperature of the LEDs is very important as it determines the wavelengths of light emitted and plants are particular to reds and blues. 6500K seems to be the ideal colour temperature for plants. 10,000K+ is less effective.

Your plants appear to be close to the lights so given that annubias requires low lighting I would assume that as long as the LEDs are an appropriate colour temperature they should be getting plenty enough light.

If you are happy with how your tank looks with the current amount of light then I don't think you need to worry.


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the advices! 
Eventually, I didn't have much luck with a planted tank and somehow my plants were not last long as usual. I spent quite good money for this giant Anubias and just don't want to go through again same problem. Previous owner also used the LED light, but he got CO2 system for backing up which I don't. I just want to maintain green and healthy Anubias and I am more than happy. 
So please I need more help and advices from the experts to keep this tank going.

Le

ps: Attached is pictures of giant Anubias Nana I got off from a member here. The plant is too big and too tall and can fit in my tank. So removed all the plants and attached to another driftwoods.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

yours look like this,
http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...PVNnpFMX_gwS1koLYCw&tbm=isch&ved=0CEIQMygUMBQ

coffeefolia anubias......or really it is what you said..cheers


----------

